# Hospital toolbox



## fernballan (Jan 27, 2018)

I am in the hospital and saw that the hospital is nice toolboxes


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 27, 2018)

I remember eyeing one in my younger years at my ear doctor I went to back then.  It was all stainless steel skin, wood frame under neath, nice rollers.  Too bad it wasn't wide enough for my 26" wide Gerstner I have.


----------



## dlane (Jan 27, 2018)

I’ve noticed a lot of craftsman roll around boxs in DR office and hospitals


----------



## Superburban (Jan 27, 2018)

dlane said:


> I’ve noticed a lot of craftsman roll around boxs in DR office and hospitals


Years back at an ER in pa, they had carts with medtech, or something like that. But they were the same exact thing as my craftsman box. Often wondered if they just bought the craftsman boxes, took craftsmans name off, and put their sticker on, or did they buy them from the smae manufacturer.  That was back about the earlt 90's, so still likely made in USA.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 27, 2018)

I have one, actually. I found a guy on Kijiji taking orders for them cause he gets lots of them somehow. $75 and it is as amazing as you'd hope.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 27, 2018)

Hospitals have all kinds of useful stuff.  A friend of mine bought a surplus hospital bed a few years ago.  The thing is, it can lift 700 pounds
and can be lowered within a few inches of the floor.  He uses it for a motorcycle lift.

Hope you're doing OK fernballan.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 27, 2018)

When there's no build budget, equipment tends to be incredibly heavy duty. I'd love to get my hands on another tool cart. A tall skinny one would be great.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 27, 2018)

I recall a old, old medical show that used to come on TV that the crash carts were made up of Craftsman rollaways.  I've actually seen them in our local hospitals the many times I've been to them, as a visitor or getting test run.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 27, 2018)

Hukshawn said:


> When there's no build budget, equipment tends to be incredibly heavy duty. I'd love to get my hands on another tool cart. A tall skinny one would be great.




Yup, the next time you pay a hospital bill, remember those tool boxes.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 27, 2018)

Im Canadian, I don't pay hospital bills


----------



## dlane (Jan 27, 2018)

I’m sure you do in one way or another


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 27, 2018)

Yeah I'm sure there are some taxes from my income, but whatever. 

I was about to go into a rant but I don't want to get reprimanded for political talk.


----------



## jim18655 (Jan 27, 2018)

I got two drug carts from a hospital when building an addition on their building. They have a 12" deep bottom drawer, a 6" top drawer and 2 removable cabinets that look like part storage/organizer cabinets. All lock with a central locking system. The drawers slide out on either side. There's also a tray that slides out from under the top.


----------



## kvt (Jan 28, 2018)

all the newer ones I've seen are plastic,  some of the older ones that I have seen were the craftsman or rebranded craftsman.  First time I saw one I was wandering why they had a mechanic in the ER.  Figured it out fairly quickly that it was not the same stuff in them.    I use a bunch of stuff from doctors and dentist, but it is small stuff,   Hemostats and others as clamps and stuff like that.   Dental picks for removing burs etc.


----------



## fernballan (Jan 28, 2018)

company name ABRAFLEX AB https://abraflex.se/files/abraflexvagnar.pdf


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 28, 2018)

fernballan said:


> company name ABRAFLEX AB https://abraflex.se/files/abraflexvagnar.pdf


There are a few cool looking cabinets in there I don't mind to have, the blue one(Lilla Wagnen) seems perfect for my bench top mill.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 31, 2018)

At my first real job (1964) a customer brought in a half dozen Craftsman roll-aways, I removed the emblems and painted them white, found out he was a medical missionary going to  Central America.


----------

